# K2 Company 2014



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

More a first impression than a full review.

K2 Ender size 8
K2 Subculture 156

I've ridden them in the past and the highbacks on these are a bit softer than in last years. I really think it's for the better and it seems it's the direction the industry is moving. It's still plenty supportive and the binding is definitely still a stiff binding. What the slightly softer torsional flex allows for is you can load into the highback and at the peak of your turn it snaps back and you pull through the apex with more energy. Other than that the binding is essentially the same as the last two years.

Overall impression: Still a really solid freeride or more aggressive all mountain binding with more liveliness. All the little features that matter and none of the ones that get in the way.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

How's the weight on this version? Are they noticeably lighter than the 2013s which I thought were pretty heavy?

How would you compare the 2014 Company to the 2014 Formula, is there much of a difference in stiffness/responsiveness?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Weight is a little better as the new highback is more minimal. Comparable to the Formula nd by no means would I call either heavy.

The Company is going to have a stiffer more solid feeling frame and the highback on the Formula is a little taller and a little more cupped. So you'll get more drive from the frame on the Company as well as a more responsive overall ride but more support out of the Formula Highback.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

About to snap a pair of these up after having good success with the 2014 formula this season. Love the simplicity, no nonsense design and super easy-to-set-up approach of K2.


----------

